# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Linh kiện cơ khí chính xác - Ray trượt, vitme, đai ốc, khớp nối  TBI Motion

## vanlinhtbitt

Công ty cổ phần Thuận Thảo chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm linh kiện cơ khí chính xác về truyền động dẫn hướng.

Chúng tôi tự hào là nhà phân phối độc quyền của hãng TBI Motion tại Việt Nam. Hàng Đài Loan chính hãng, bảo hành 1 năm chứ không như các sản phẩm hàng trung quốc không rõ xuất xứ.

Một số sản phẩm của công ty như:
 - Các loại thanh trượt vuông, tròn, thanh dẫn hướng, con trượt các loại ...
 - Thanh vitme bi, đai ốc các loại ...
 - Các loại gối đỡ, bạc trượt, khớp nối...

Bạn có nhu cầu mua hàng hay cần được tư vấn về sản phẩm, vui lòng liên hệ:
 Mr Linh: 0904919730 / 0961102196
 Skype: vanlinh9191

Thuận Thảo - Chất lượng làm nên thương hiệu.

----------


## CKD

Diễn đàn có mục mua bán, dịch vụ mà? Không chịu nhìn, tìm hiểu đã vội post bài sai quy định.
Bán hàng mà bỏ chút thời gian để làm cho đúng cũng chẵng bỏ. Giống kiểu làm ăn cẩu thả, chụp giật quá.

----------


## kieuduong

> Diễn đàn có mục mua bán, dịch vụ mà? Không chịu nhìn, tìm hiểu đã vội post bài sai quy định.
> Bán hàng mà bỏ chút thời gian để làm cho đúng cũng chẵng bỏ. Giống kiểu làm ăn cẩu thả, chụp giật quá.


cty này gần chỗ mình, còn 1 mảng là giới thiệu người đi lao động. Khổ cho dân mình hiểu biết ít, bên vn thì hứa làm 1 việc sang đài loan làm việc trong môi trường độc hại, người nào quý mạng sống thì bỏ về thế là tiền đặt cọc mất toi. lại tuyển người khác thế vào. Nói chung là kinh doanh không có tâm nên nhân viên làm việc cũng giống chủ thôi. (Nói tóm lại là chỉ khổ người không có thông tin)

----------

